
Kicking the Tires on OpenEBS for Cluster Storage - ngaut
https://vadosware.io/post/kicking-the-tires-on-openebs-for-cluster-storage/
======
arpa
Hm, my experience with OpenEBS has been... well, not that good. I set up a
small cluster and tried a catastrophe scenario by just removing a node. Then i
would either get processes hanging in D state, or blazingly fast i/o, which,
upon bringing up the node back would result in data loss. Keeping in mind that
it was just a simple bash script counting from 1 to infinity to / from a file
and OpenEBS couldn't cope with that, i opted for rook and haven't looked back
since. It actually runs under /var/lib/rook by default and losing a node or
two has no impact, provided your replica count is sufficient. Rook really
manages the underlying ceph cluster good most of the time (until you start
shuffling osds around), and ceph itself is a wonderful piece of software - it
really shows that it came from CERN. But to each his own, i guess.

~~~
antongribok
Ceph came from Sage Weil[1], not from CERN.

The CERN guys run some medium-sized Ceph clusters and have been doing it for a
while, but that's about it.

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sage_Weil](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sage_Weil)

~~~
marmaduke
Isn’t CERN using it to store 150PB? Is that considered medium size these days?

------
marmaduke
Storage is such a nightmare for the overworked IT crowd. I sweat bullets
anytime I reconfigure storage on the (bare metal, multitenant) cluster I
manage.

